# Vintage General Electric 80 SSB 40 Channel CB Radio for Vehicle vWith Bracket



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $96.99* (25 Bids)
End Date: Friday May-10-2013 16:52:01 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

